# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Καφετιερα φιλτρου αργαει πολυ να κανει καφε...

## satfoxy

Γεια σας.
Καφε στραγγιστο πινει η σύζυγος μου.Τον τελευταιο καιρο ομως για να κανει μια κουπα στραγγιστο καφε η καφετιερα κανει πανω απο μια ωρα.Τι μπορει να φταει?Την καθαριζει μια φορα τον μηνα με ξυδι για τα αλατα και οταν ειναι καθαρη καπως καλυτερα δουλευει.Αλλα και παλι αργαει.
Τι μπορει να φταει?
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Στραγγιστό ???? γιαούρτι άπαχο 2% πίνει?  :Lol: 

Φιλτραρισμένο πες καλύτερα 
Αν είσαι μερακλής άνοιξε το και ψάξε για κάποιο κλίξον (θερμοστάτη) μήπως κόβει εκείνος νωρίτερα του επιτρεπτού με αποτέλεσμα μειωμένη απόδοση κτλ . Μέτρηση της αντίστασης για να δεις αν συμφωνεί με τα βατ της συσκευής και πάει λέγοντας.

Στην διάρκεια αυτής της 1 ώρας ακούς την αντίσταση να δουλεύει?

----------


## JOUN

Εχει βουλωσει απο τα αλατα το σωληνακι της.Παρε ενα καθαριστικο για καφετεριες και ακουλουθησε τις οδηγιες του.

----------

